# Fake video card GForce GTX 1050ti...Downgrade bios to GTS 450...



## Enea Radu (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello all.I am new here.
I need youre help for make un upgrade(downgrade) bios from a video card Fake GTX1050 ti to GForce GTS 450...
I do not know the manufacturer.
thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 14, 2018)

Got a picture of the whole front and whole back of the card?

Also, why aren't you returning it as it's a fake?


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 14, 2018)

Enea Radu said:


> I do not know the manufacturer.



It's unlikely that you will even find one for that particular GTS  450 you have , if it works fine I'd suggest leaving it as it is or return it if you can.


----------



## Enea Radu (Mar 14, 2018)

The foto of video card.



Vya Domus said:


> It's unlikely that you will even find one for that particular GTS  450 you have , if it works fine I'd suggest leaving it as it is or return it if you can.



It does not work well. I installed windows 7 and windows 10.

It is not stable and the driver crashes.

for that I wanted to make a downgrade to the gts 450 version.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 14, 2018)

D33006 means it's a Gigabyte GPU.

EDIT: It's a GV-N450TC-1GI


Enea Radu said:


> It is not stable and the driver crashes.
> 
> for that I wanted to make a downgrade to the gts 450 version.



Then return it...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 14, 2018)

SLI finger is dead giveaway that its fake, only 1070 and above support SLI


----------



## Enea Radu (Mar 14, 2018)

Video Card Fake GPU view.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 14, 2018)

Enea Radu said:


> bios from a video card Fake GTX1050 ti to GForce GTS 450...





Enea Radu said:


> It is not stable and the driver crashes.





RCoon said:


> Also, why aren't you returning it as it's a fake?





Vya Domus said:


> or return it if you can.


Depending on where you bought it and how you Paid   
RETURN IT FOR FULL REFUND
if Seller Don't Co operate ( Open Case with Ebay and Paypal IF THOSE ARE THE ONES YOU USED then ask for Help sorting out your Train wreack


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Depending on where you bought it and how you Paid
> RETURN IT FOR FULL REFUND
> if Seller Don't Co operate ( Open Case with Ebay and Paypal IF THOSE ARE THE ONES YOU USED then ask for Help sorting out your Train wreack



im guessing there is more to it than what we know as that one question seems to be omitted from the replies 


@Enea Radu ,  please post the for sale page you got it from, that way we can help as best we can.   It would also help legitimize your request. Because if you think about it someone who is trying to sell a fake video card ,could request our help to make it work again ,and that's not something i myself will get involved with.  I'm not saying that's the case here , just helping clear up any reservations. Returning would be best option if you really bought it this way unknowingly tho.


----------



## Enea Radu (Mar 14, 2018)

Video Card Fake GPU view.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2018)

Enea Radu said:


> Video Card Fake GPU view.View attachment 98335


i cant speak for others, but personally, there is no way to tell if You are trying to fix, then resell a modded GPU, or genuinely the victim of Fraud. If its the latter please Post the FS page link you got it from, if its the former, i wont help.

*Can You please address why returning isnt an option?? to alleviate any concerns of myself and others?? please respond, so we can assist. otherwise this will be my last post. id like to help You, but we need to get this concern out of the way first*

*Welcome to TPU btw.*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2018)

Enea Radu said:


> I do not buy anything, I do not sell anything.I just want to solve this situation,nothing more.
> if you can help me with some useful advice please do it,
> if not, please do not make unwarranted assumptions.
> Thank you.



please dont take offense, none was intended. But you have to understand that When someone wont answer questions , and only provides specific info that they want, it can be the cause of uncertainty. Nothing about my request was an assumption, it was a request, and i explained why i requested that information. you can very simply alleviate my concerns, or ignore them.
can you explain how you came to possess the fake card  ?

good luck


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 14, 2018)

Enea Radu said:


> I do not buy anything, I do not sell anything.I just want to solve this situation,nothing more.
> if you can help me with some useful advice please do it,
> if not, please do not make unwarranted assumptions.
> Thank you.


If you don't want assumptions offer the pertinent information without having to be dogged to do so.  If u didn't buy the card how did you get it?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2018)

you'll need a flashig utility, like Nvflash,. and the appropriate bios, which you may be able to find in the *TPU Bios directory.*

i wont offer more help, as im not certain of the situation. I hope you can understand why

Good luck


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Return it, look at the white sticker and chip used to find the correct bios if possible, good luck making it work though.


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2018)

Enough with the accusations folks. Stop thinking the worst, it's ridiculous. You don't need a proof of sale to flash a bios. Find a GTS 450 bios in the collection and use NVFlash to flash the bios. I would just keep trying different ones until one sticks.


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 14, 2018)

Some fake cards can't be reflashed with NVFlash, they must be reprogrammed.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 14, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Some fake cards can't be reflashed with NVFlash, they must be reprogrammed.



Interesting, he says that the fake card BIOS thinks it has more memory than is really there, so if you play a game exceeding the usage of the actual memory, it'll crash (OP mentions this)

The other thing is traditional flashing won't work, it requires an EEPROM hard flash on the SOIC 8 BIOS chip on the board... at least the one he had.





That chip PBX580.000 isn't anything like any of the published NVida chips I've seen.  Fake GPU chip too???  The Chinese sticker is scary!


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 14, 2018)

I've seen these on YouTube by a sub I know. Such a bad thing peeps are doing


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 14, 2018)

this is why i added fake cards to the database, tpu will now tell you if you have a fake card

what he has is a gts 450 and with its messed BIOS you wont even be able to play CS GO


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 14, 2018)

1. The color of the DVI connector

2. The small heatsink near the bottom of card is questionable


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 14, 2018)

there is only one fake so far that i know of thats not in db its a gtx 960 with a GTX 560 pcb and chip, but i will add it when i see a gpuz validation of it


----------



## natr0n (Mar 14, 2018)

The fools who make videos showing these fake cards are encouraging people to buy them.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 14, 2018)

natr0n said:


> The fools who make videos showing these fake cards are encouraging people to buy them.


good enough for me, the more they are exposed the better i can show people they have one for the people who don't know what they have. before i added them to the database they were getting thousands of missed hits on the look up button so i know even the clueless with fake gpus use gpu z.


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2018)

natr0n said:


> The fools who make videos showing these fake cards are encouraging people to buy them.


Heh, it’s kind of working on me. It might be fun to get one and try to get it working going by sasqui’s post.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 14, 2018)

erocker said:


> Heh, it’s kind of working on me. It might be fun to get one and try to get it working going by sasqui’s post.


buy one not in db so i can add when you validate xD


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 15, 2018)

erocker said:


> Heh, it’s kind of working on me. It might be fun to get one and try to get it working going by sasqui’s post.



im thinking the same just because it kinda fun to me. not that i want to support these type of operations just find it interesting.


----------



## Enea Radu (Mar 15, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> please dont take offense, none was intended. But you have to understand that When someone wont answer questions , and only provides specific info that they want, it can be the cause of uncertainty. Nothing about my request was an assumption, it was a request, and i explained why i requested that information. you can very simply alleviate my concerns, or ignore them.
> can you explain how you came to possess the fake card  ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RCoon (Mar 15, 2018)

RCoon said:


> EDIT: It's a GV-N450TC-1GI



I'm gonna quote my own damn post seeing as it got lost amongst the crap. ^ That's your GPU, go forth in the wild and find a BIOS for it.


----------



## Enea Radu (Mar 15, 2018)

it's like looking for a needle in a grass field... thank you.


----------



## YakHunter (May 2, 2018)

Hey just got here by this post, i got 2 faked 1060 with about the same board but 1,5gb of vram on it, if you got any further in flashing these, you might want to share how.
Only way i found so far was a hard flash with bios clamp like mentioned above but as i got these for free and wont invest a penny in them this might be the last chance for them to live as a working part.
to be clear i do this with professional interest in how to recycle these as free gifts or replacements, 

 

as these are flashed to pretend to be 1060 3gb they will crash or make quite colorful screens when pushed above 1,5gb of used vram:



thank you 
YakHunter


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 2, 2018)

YakHunter said:


> Hey just got here by this post, i got 2 faked 1060 with about the same board but 1,5gb of vram on it, if you got any further in flashing these, you might want to share how.
> Only way i found so far was a hard flash with bios clamp like mentioned above but as i got these for free and wont invest a penny in them this might be the last chance for them to live as a working part.
> to be clear i do this with professional interest in how to recycle these as free gifts or replacements, View attachment 100500
> 
> ...


gpuz shot plz i can add this to gpu db to show others


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2018)

YakHunter said:


> Hey just got here by this post, i got 2 faked 1060 with about the same board but 1,5gb of vram on it, if you got any further in flashing these, you might want to share how.
> Only way i found so far was a hard flash with bios clamp like mentioned above but as i got these for free and wont invest a penny in them this might be the last chance for them to live as a working part.
> to be clear i do this with professional interest in how to recycle these as free gifts or replacements, View attachment 100500
> 
> ...



Get a die and memory shot please, all parts clean


----------



## YakHunter (May 3, 2018)

memory is 6x H5GQ1H24AFR 
https://www.skhynix.com/eolproducts.view.do?pronm=GDDR5+SDRAM&srnm=H5GQ1H24AFR&rk=26&rc=graphics



gpu got cleaned of markings except serials



thx for any help, they seem to work if memory is capped at 1,5 gb and newer shader are disabled with modified drivers but thats not a true solution
YakHunter


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2018)

YakHunter said:


> memory is 6x H5GQ1H24AFR
> https://www.skhynix.com/eolproducts.view.do?pronm=GDDR5+SDRAM&srnm=H5GQ1H24AFR&rk=26&rc=graphics
> View attachment 100536
> gpu got cleaned of markings except serials
> ...



Can you give us a clear picture of the GPU die please or give us all the readouts of the code on that die please?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Can you give us a clear picture of the GPU die please or give us all the readouts of the code on that die please?


A gpuz shot would tell me everything i need

Its a GF106 GTS 450 from what i can see

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5557/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-fake-card



T4C Fantasy said:


> A gpuz shot would tell me everything i need
> 
> Its a GF106 GTS 450 from what i can see
> 
> Just half memory


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> A gpuz shot would tell me everything i need
> 
> Its a GF106 GTS 450 from what i can see
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5557/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-fake-card



Even with a fake bios?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Even with a fake bios?




https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5558/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-fake-card

Its a 450 bios/card modifed to read as a 1050ti


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5558/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-fake-card
> 
> Its a 450 bios/card modifed to read as a 1050ti



Too bad there isn't a way to look up in database by memory chip brand/model, chip count too...

With it being a GTS 450 it will only have for GDDR5 either, 1024 or 2048MB at most, it will not have 3072 or 1536MB. Most Likely, he is missing 512MB and if trying to put a 3072 Bios on won't work because the memory size isn't physically there.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...ion=&interface=&memType=GDDR5&memSize=&since=


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Too bad there isn't a way to look up in database by memory chip brand/model, chip count too...
> 
> With it being a GTS 450 it will only have either 512, 1024 or even 2048MB at most, it will not have 3072 or 1536MB.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...ion=&interface=&memType=GDDR5&memSize=&since=


they can do 1.5 and 3gb though its been done in the fakes

1.5GB
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147221/147221
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141981/141981


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> they can do 1.5 and 3gb though its been done in the fakes



I just refreshed my post.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I just refreshed my post.


yes the fake bios lies about memory, but a 450 GTS can have 512 1024 1536 2048 and 4096 memory


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes the fake bios lies about memory, but a 450 GTS can have 512 1024 1536 2048 and 4096 memory



I wonder why the database doesn't show 4096, unless if it is in Unverified


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wonder why the database doesn't show 4096, unless if it is in Unverified


unverified 
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141765/141765

thats a silly amount of memory back then its a revision 2 450 though


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> unverified
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141765/141765
> 
> thats a silly amount of memory back then its a revision 2 450 though



Heres a white paper of the memory, trying to decipher what ram capacity he has on that card physically.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1SzePno94c8-K7-fjy2WQl

@T4C Fantasy this is looking to be a 450GTS OEM card with the memory chip count being 6,192 Bit Bus= 8X32bitX6 chips= 1536MB Ram(1.5GB), over a 8 chip card which is a 256Bit Bus 8X32bitX8chips

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/599/geforce-gts-450-oem

@YakHunter try this bios, it is infact a 1.5GB card unfortunately, as there were no GF106 with 3072MB ram only 1024, 1536, 2048, unverified 4096. Your chip count is stated above by math

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/140600/140600.


----------



## YakHunter (May 4, 2018)

here is a gpu-z shot as requested:




All i got left is 1 questions: 
Is there a working bios editor to get all connectors working with a 1,5gb bios. Nibitor 5.9 and 6.06 as wont open the rom file?

thank you all for the help and i keep you posted what happens
YakHunter


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2018)

Try to put the 


YakHunter said:


> here is a gpu-z shot as requested:
> View attachment 100586
> 
> All i got left is 1 questions:
> ...


Put the stock bios i gave you on the card as is, there are 2 other bios files too, medion and Dell.


----------



## coonbro (May 4, 2018)

seems this been going on for some time  with 1060's  like his

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/891717-gtx-1060-fake/

we all know fakes been around for ever  .   I guess its why you should use the brands authorized  retailers  .

https://wccftech.com/fake-nvidia-graphic-cards-flood-world-markets/

https://www.techpowerup.com/134319/sapphire-hd-5550-rebranded-to-hd-6390-for-russian-market?cp=2

thing is even if that card you got was a name brand  like evga or sapphire  asus , ect ...  matching the correct bios would be a lot easier -    

'' there are 2 other bios files too, medion and Dell''   that can be OEM proprietary and that   medion the uk prebuilt deal  makes it worse   there about one of the most propritory upgrade unfriendly around  form the few guys I dealt with with them .

this was the only thing I found on that card  as far as looking the same  maybe to help get a manufacture from it but the link is a bust and bad 






with that ill assume this card is a knock off for 3ed / non freemarket  world  places like inda  china  Pakistan Russia  sales only   and then they did like the in the links on fakes above  and you bought in to it   

even back in  Apr 8, 2014   flashing may not be a go 

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2098693/nvidia-gts-450-bios.html

heres a vid in here that may help ?

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/893940-reflashing-fake-gtx-960-to-the-orginal-card/

by the time you buy the tool you may as well just  paperweight that card and get a real one


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2018)

coonbro said:


> seems this been going on for some time  with 1060's  like his
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/891717-gtx-1060-fake/
> 
> ...



Considering by the GPU Die and Ram array, I gave the Nvidia OEM bios to try first and fore most. It is infact an OEM card due to the 1.5GB ram.


----------



## coonbro (May 4, 2018)

I don't know the few forums I seen with this same type card used  guys were not able to flash  except that guy in the vid with the rom programmer  tool   [I almost bought one  for something  and just said screw it .  the  new part I was going to use it on was only 125 bucks  and then it was new   ]

some times when you get hosed you get pretty wet   sad to say  .   I been there


----------



## BadFrog (May 4, 2018)

Reading this thread makes me want to buy a "fake 1060" just to play around with it


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2018)

coonbro said:


> I don't know the few forums I seen with this same type card used  guys were not able to flash  except that guy in the vid with the rom programmer  tool   [I almost bought one  for something  and just said screw it .  the  new part I was going to use it on was only 125 bucks  and then it was new   ]
> 
> some times when you get hosed you get pretty wet   sad to say  .   I been there



Considering Inno3D have such boards for non US markets, I would of returned it right away.



BadFrog said:


> Reading this thread makes me want to buy a "fake 1060" just to play around with it



Dont give yourself a headache lol


----------



## BadFrog (May 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Considering Inno3D have such boards for non US markets, I would of returned it right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont give yourself a headache lol



haha, looking for something to tinker while I wait for my o-rings from ekwb to get shipped  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> haha, looking for something to tinker while I wait for my o-rings from ekwb to get shipped  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Dude if you live in the US you could have probably went to a automotive parts store and found the O-rings and compared their sizes got the right ones for the type of chemicals you're dealing with LOL.

Yak Hunter was trying to get more memory out of the card that just physically doesn't have it for 4:50 considering 450s only had 1.5 or 2 or 1 or 512


----------



## coonbro (May 4, 2018)

found this . same fans and shroud but in blue ?

no manufacture help

https://www.last-set.top/desktop-graphics-card-gts450-2gd5-7833400mhz-2g128bit-p-2393.html

ya, I don't know just seems more like one of them blackmarket  for scam use  deals more and more    .  some back ally china factory found the tooling and cranked them out  before the cops showed up or just for the poor non free world markets 

I'd just chalk this ol'girl up to lesson learned

good luck


----------



## BadFrog (May 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude if you live in the US you could have probably went to a automotive parts store and found the O-rings and compared their sizes got the right ones for the type of chemicals you're dealing with LOL



I know I know, you mentioned that to me in another post and I was considering it but I already had an order that was shipping out, so I asked them to stick this in with the shipment.


----------



## YakHunter (Aug 26, 2018)

So first Thx you all for:
-rom suggestions, 
-links 
and getting me in the right direction.
I got these f***ers working using a CH341A (Black edition) programmer and CH341A Programmer software version 1.29 from SkyGz.com.
Set to PMC PM25LV512A as the used Chip on this cars is not supported i got it working as a 
Asus 550ti with 1GB V-ram and 900 mhz core.
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/18/08/26/4xq.png
There is 1 bios for a point of view GTX 550 ti with 1,5 gb v-ram which is present on these but it wont work ege cause fragment and will crash if set to high resolution.
But at least they wont crash in games anymore.


----------



## Memorial (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey guys, could you help me too find out what bios i should install on this...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Memorial said:


> Hey guys, could you help me too find out what bios i should install on this...View attachment 114833View attachment 114834View attachment 114832View attachment 114831



Heres the list of cards it could be

It looks like a 1GB Layout
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gts-450.c1778

I will try to locate a list of bios that may work that have hynix ram

Can we get a picture of the heatsink and also a picture of the pci bracket with video outputs?


----------



## Memorial (Jan 20, 2019)

Okay uploading photos also did one with gpu z

And

It just now writes standart VGA adapter cos i got installed my radeon drivers and smth fkd up


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Memorial said:


> Okay uploading photos also did one with gpu z
> 
> And
> 
> It just now writes standart VGA adapter cos i got installed my radeon drivers and smth fkd up



Thanks for pics
Give me some time, for all I know I might find that heatsink in the database of 450 GTS. There are 93 verified files

Ok

Here is 1 bios example, it may work, it may not, be on the look out through the bios list for the files that have 1 hdmi, 1 vga, 1 dvi-i in the description.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/87743/asus-gts450-1024-100809-1


----------



## Shrikant444 (May 9, 2019)

I also have same card any luck with bios???


----------



## --timebandit-- (Aug 18, 2019)

Memorial said:


> Hey guys, could you help me too find out what bios i should install on this...View attachment 114833View attachment 114834View attachment 114832View attachment 114831


Hello, i have the same card like copy/paste but with one difrents, on gpu chip is N11E-GS-A1. Can you tell me what is it, Txn.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M Specs
					

NVIDIA GF106, 675 MHz, 192 Cores, 32 TMUs, 24 ROPs, 1536 MB GDDR5, 625 MHz, 192 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				



I would Guess this is the chip 
and i suspect you have a reworked /reballed card


----------



## --timebandit-- (Aug 18, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M Specs
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GF106, 675 MHz, 192 Cores, 32 TMUs, 24 ROPs, 1536 MB GDDR5, 625 MHz, 192 bit
> ...


Yes its similar chip, so can i try flash a bios for that card?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm no expert but that chip was used on the MMX mobile Card (discrete laptop card)
flashing a bios from that card will Brick your card.
Please upload Pictures of your Card and any white stickers found on it also GPUz screen shots
Pictures to include clear shots of GPU die and of the board without cooler please

@eidairaman1   may be able to help you


----------



## --timebandit-- (Aug 18, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> I'm no expert but that chip was used on the MMX mobile Card (discrete laptop card)
> flashing a bios from that card will Brick your card.
> Please upload Pictures of your Card and any white stickers found on it also GPUz screen shots
> Pictures to include clear shots of GPU die and of the board without cooler please
> ...


Later i wll take picture off Card(30min)


----------



## er557 (Aug 18, 2019)

Why would you bother with an obviously outdated, fake, incompetent GPU, just open a dispute on paypal, trash the card and hope for the best


----------



## --timebandit-- (Aug 18, 2019)

er557 said:


> Why would you bother with an obviously outdated, fake, incompetent GPU, just open a dispute on paypal, trash the card and hope for the best


I open dispute that is not the problem, money is not issue. I buy card and i knew that its "FAKE" now i whant just to try find out what card they send me and can i make it work normal. Btw card is working kind..


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2019)

--timebandit-- said:


> I open dispute that is not the problem, money is not issue. I buy card and i knew that its "FAKE" now i whant just to try find out what card they send me and can i make it work normal. Btw card is working kind..


Fair and reasonable just bare in mind that Vendor might Refuse Refund if you have attempted Flashing

When you have resolved your Dispute and if the Vendor does not want Card Returned then you can try to resurect this Frankinmonster Fake


----------



## --timebandit-- (Aug 18, 2019)

Money is not the problem i buy this card and i know its a "fake one" i just whant to find out witch one it is and can i make it work.. Here is the pictures:


http://imgur.com/a/g3p49i0


----------



## frank30fps (Aug 18, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> SLI finger is dead giveaway that its fake, only 1070 and above support SLI


gts 450 have sli support too, source: i owned one


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 18, 2019)

frank30fps said:


> gts 450 have sli support too, source: i owned one


Which has  nothing to do with my statement, card in question from OP was a fake 1050 ti. It doesn't have sli fingers (1050 ti) read the whole thread next time


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 18, 2019)

Still hard to understand people that buying fake card but refuse to return it instead trying to fix it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 18, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> I'm no expert but that chip was used on the MMX mobile Card (discrete laptop card)
> flashing a bios from that card will Brick your card.
> Please upload Pictures of your Card and any white stickers found on it also GPUz screen shots
> Pictures to include clear shots of GPU die and of the board without cooler please
> ...



Yup it is here









						NVIDIA GF106 GPU Specs
					

192 Cores, 32 TMUs, 24 ROPs




					www.techpowerup.com
				






--timebandit-- said:


> Money is not the problem i buy this card and i know its a "fake one" i just whant to find out witch one it is and can i make it work.. Here is the pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/g3p49i0



Please attempt to upload the gpu bios to the bios collection in gpu- z by clicking the arrow button next to the uefi check box, gpu-z should tell you the bios is already in the database with a link to the specific file, copy that link and post it here please.


----------



## --timebandit-- (Aug 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup it is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir i got this from the gpu-z: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/206863/206863


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 19, 2019)

--timebandit-- said:


> Sir i got this from the gpu-z: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/206863/206863



Thats Ok.

Here is the Ram Specs





						H5GQ1H24BFR-T2C from SK Hynix
					

Buy H5GQ1H24BFR-T2C from SK Hynix with extended same day shipping times. View datasheets, stock, pricing and more for H5GQ1H24BFR-T2C.




					www.electronicsdatasheets.com
				




5.0 Gibibits/sec= 1250MHz×4
They are 0.125 GibiBytes (1 Gibibit)

0.125×8= 1GibiByte of Ram.

This should be a Compatible bios, afterall the one on your card already is from GALAXY/GALAX/KFA









						Galaxy GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 825 MHz GPU, 900 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Use this tool to flash









						NVIDIA NVFlash (5.792.0) Download
					

NVIDIA NVFlash is used to flash the graphics card BIOS on Ampere, Turing, Pascal and all older NVIDIA cards.   NVFlash supports BIOS flashing on NVID




					www.techpowerup.com
				




If it doesn't work use this one.









						NVIDIA NVFlash with Board Id Mismatch Disabled (v5.590.0) Download
					

This is a patched version of NVIDIA's NVFlash.   On Turing cards, NVFlash no longer allows overriding of the "board ID mismatch" message through comm




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## --timebandit-- (Aug 19, 2019)

No luck flashing bios with "nvflash" gona try with "EEPROM Flash BIOS USB *Programmer* "
Tnx one more time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Open with administrator


--timebandit-- said:


> No luck flashing bios with "nvflash" gona try with "EEPROM Flash BIOS USB *Programmer* "
> Tnx one more time.



Thats the best way to do it.

Also you need to open nvflash with administrator rights


----------



## YakHunter (Aug 20, 2019)

--timebandit-- said:


> No luck flashing bios with "nvflash" gona try with "EEPROM Flash BIOS USB *Programmer* "
> Tnx one more time.



Hey this will work, as for the software try this




hit me up if you want my files for translation from han and the rom that worked for me last year.
p.s. setting on screen are right for these cards to flash even if from other vendor


----------



## --timebandit-- (Aug 20, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Open with administrator
> 
> 
> Thats the best way to do it.
> ...


This is error msg i get when i try nvflash:

C:\nvflash64_patched_5.541.0>nvflash64_patched_5.541.0.exe --protectoff
NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility patched by Vipeax
Copyright (C) 1993-2018, NVIDIA Corporation. All rights reserved.


Adapter: GeForce GTX 1050 Ti  (10DE,1C82,10DE,0000) H:--:NRM  S:00,B:0F,D:00,F:0
0


Falcon reset control is disallowed! (PLM=0x00000000x

A system restart might be required before running the utility.

ERROR: A timeout occurred waiting for the PMU. Please restart and try again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2019)

T
Restart machine


----------



## --timebandit-- (Aug 20, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> T
> Restart machine


I do soo and still nothing. Here is the second msg.:

C:\nvflash64_patched_5.541.0>nvflash64_patched_5.541.0 159240.rom
NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility patched by Vipeax
Copyright (C) 1993-2018, NVIDIA Corporation. All rights reserved.


Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 1050 Ti  (10DE,1C82,10DE,0000) H:--:NRM  S:00,B:0F,D:00,F:0
0


Falcon reset control is disallowed! (PLM=0x00000000x

A system restart might be required before running the utility.

ERROR: A timeout occurred waiting for the PMU. Please restart and try again.


Adapter not accessible or supported EEPROM not found, skipping

NOTE: Exception caught.

Results:
 Index | Match | Flash | Name
  <00>                   GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (10DE,1C82,10DE,0000) S:00, B:0F
Nothing changed!



ERROR:  Detecting GPU failed.


----------



## YakHunter (Aug 23, 2019)

--timebandit-- said:


> I do soo and still nothing. Here is the second msg.:
> 
> C:\nvflash64_patched_5.541.0>nvflash64_patched_5.541.0 159240.rom
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility patched by Vipeax
> ...





Please be aware that due to differences in the bios chips you will need a flashing tool for about 10 bucks to flash then,
any software tools won't work as it's a 550ti rev 2 or a gts450 depending on which fake series you got.
As the present bios is modified to tell the software its a 1050ti there is no way to use nvflash or other software based tools to correct that.
i used this and a clamp to connect it without soldering the chip.





						25 SPI Series 24 EEPROM Ch341a Bios Writer Routing LCD Flash USB Programmer 30 günstig kaufen | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 25 SPI Series 24 EEPROM Ch341a Bios Writer Routing LCD Flash USB Programmer 30 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				











						SOIC8 SOP8 Flash Chip IC Test Clips Socket Adpter BIOS/24/25/93 Programmer  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für SOIC8 SOP8 Flash Chip IC Test Clips Socket Adpter BIOS/24/25/93 Programmer bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




if you decide to got that route pls send me a message and i will give you links to roms that should run on them.
p.s. *edit as answered already
p.p.s. The card you got there is a china only version of the 550ti rev.2 with 1 gb
pls use this rom for flashing as i got 2 of them working with that:








						EVGA GTX 550 Ti VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 952 MHz GPU, 1089 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Remove the gpu driver


----------



## --timebandit-- (Aug 25, 2019)

Thx for answer i already buy flashing tool and now wait to come from China again (banggood)


----------



## NigelJK (Aug 29, 2019)

Just joined the forum so be gentle. Came across this thread doing a search for my fake 1050ti. I was given this (pictures to follow) by a mate who's brother died in a car accident. Apparently he had a bitcoin mining rig of some description and had 5 boxes of these cards. There were unopened and had a driver disk. They are definitely fake and I will try and locate it in the database. I'm new to the whole GPU card thing (although I'm very long in the tooth on micro's in general) and wondered if it could get this card working to put in my core i3 workhorse machine. First question is how do you tell if the card can use the PC mobo power supply or do they all require plugging in directly. It has a 6 pin power connector as per many of the picture in this thread.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2019)

If it has a Power connector on the Card .........then it needs to be connected to your PSU.
as for the correct Bios.
Run GPUz and take Screenshots
you will need to take it apart (remove cooler)
Take Clear Readable pictures of the GPU die / Memory chips and both Sides of the GPU Board.
also take pictures of all the white Stickers ( some may attached to cooler).
these will be needed to identify your card

Post your Pictures here


			Free Image Hosting | TechPowerUp
		

.

PS welcome to the forums

@eidairaman1  may have some more specific requests


----------



## NigelJK (Aug 29, 2019)

I'll need to dig up another PSU. Just checked the PSU on the workhorse and it doesn't have any more 6 pin plugs. There is a 4 pin plugged into the mobo of the same type marked 'ATX 12v' have no idea what it does as I built this machine a few years back. CPU-Z reports it's a gigabyte B75M-D3H


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2019)

NigelJK said:


> CPU-Z reports it's a gigabyte B75M-D3H


GPUz is a utility you can get from this Site.



NigelJK said:


> There is a 4 pin plugged into the mobo of the same type marked 'ATX 12v' have no idea what it does


That is the power supply socket for your CPU. its needed there to power your CPU


----------



## NigelJK (Aug 29, 2019)

Better not unplug it then 
I have CPU-z but will download GPU-z.

My camera does not currently have a macro lens, but you should be able to zoom into these.










By the looks of it it's a GTS450 (v3?)


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 Rev. 3 Specs
					

NVIDIA GF116, 783 MHz, 144 Cores, 24 TMUs, 16 ROPs, 1024 MB DDR3, 700 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## NigelJK (Aug 30, 2019)

On the relative performance chart what is the base line (0%)?
From the specs this should be significantly quicker than the integrated Intel HD graphics if I can get it working.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2019)

NigelJK said:


> On the relative performance chart what is the base line (0%)?
> From the specs this should be significantly quicker than the integrated Intel HD graphics if I can get it working.



Which specific one?



NigelJK said:


> Better not unplug it then
> I have CPU-z but will download GPU-z.
> 
> My camera does not currently have a macro lens, but you should be able to zoom into these.
> ...



Please get a close up of 1 ram chip please


----------



## NigelJK (Aug 30, 2019)

In the specs link posted by dorsetknob  theres a graph of performance, I was wondering what the base line (0%) was.
I'll have a go at the Ram chip but the markings are very faded and I don't have a macro lens.

Using a good microscope I got the marking off one of the RAM chips. It appears to be these





						H5GQ2H24MFR < PRODUCTS < SK Hynix
					






					www.skhynix.com
				




It's a T2C which looks like a 2.5 GHz. I couldn't find what the 142A on the bottom right was though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 Rev. 3 Specs
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GF116, 783 MHz, 144 Cores, 24 TMUs, 16 ROPs, 1024 MB DDR3, 700 MHz, 128 bit
> ...



Thats ddr3 bro

Thats definitely a 1GibiByte Card

2 Gibibits= 0.250 GibiBytes x 4 chips= 1 GibiByte

The card he has is more likely this one.









						NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 Rev. 2 Specs
					

NVIDIA GF116, 783 MHz, 192 Cores, 32 TMUs, 16 ROPs, 1024 MB GDDR5, 902 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Retail board








						ASUS GTS 450 Specs
					

NVIDIA GF116, 811 MHz, 192 Cores, 32 TMUs, 16 ROPs, 1024 MB GDDR5, 902 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				






NigelJK said:


> In the specs link posted by dorsetknob  theres a graph of performance, I was wondering what the base line (0%) was.
> I'll have a go at the Ram chip but the markings are very faded and I don't have a macro lens.
> 
> Using a good microscope I got the marking off one of the RAM chips. It appears to be these
> ...



I need a GPU-Z screenshot please.

A pic of the heatsink would be nice too


----------



## NigelJK (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for the help so far. I've dug up a 450W PSU, and put an order in for a 4 pin molex (X2) to 6 in PCie converter as I don't think I've had one before. When I get it powered up I'll send screen dump from GPU-z


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2019)

You should be able to plug 1 6 pin into the gpu and boot.


----------



## NigelJK (Sep 3, 2019)

OK I'm powered up. No signal from either the dvi or the vga, GPU-z cannot see it either. 
GeForce driver downloaded but it can't see the card. I'm reluctant to run the driver disk the card came with as it could be carrying a virus etc.

I can see others have used the flash utility, would that help here?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 3, 2019)

NigelJK said:


> OK I'm powered up. No signal from either the dvi or the vga, GPU-z cannot see it either.
> GeForce driver downloaded but it can't see the card. I'm reluctant to run the driver disk the card came with as it could be carrying a virus etc.
> 
> I can see others have used the flash utility, would that help here?



Im in school. Give me time to find you some files to flash to the card


----------



## NigelJK (Sep 3, 2019)

NVFlash can not see any display adapters


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok that card is shot, bin it.


----------



## NigelJK (Sep 3, 2019)

Oh well it cost me nil except my time.

Just a thought does the bios need to be told there's something in the PCie slot?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 3, 2019)

NigelJK said:


> Oh well it cost me nil except my time.
> 
> Just a thought does the bios need to be told there's something in the PCie slot?



No, you can attempt to get an spi flasher and do it that way but it may not justify cost


----------



## NigelJK (Sep 3, 2019)

It's peaked my interest now, but v busy with other stuff ATM so may well put it on the back burner. Is spi flasher the thing mentioned above?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Go online or search through this forum for it


----------



## --timebandit-- (Sep 6, 2019)

--timebandit-- said:


> Later i wll take picture off Card(30min)


Am sorry couze i rply to my own post but...I received yesterday "usb eeprom programmer CH341A  And i try all bios that was suggested to me but no one work, the card just whont boot just bep sound from pc i lost 3h trying. On the end of the day i try to flash ""orginal"" FAKE bios and bum card is again work all night no problems but when i try some game or somthing like that its just crash to windows. I even solder 6pin molex couze card dont have one but have holes for 6pin molex?? 
Long story short i need help to find right bios for this card. Thank you


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2019)

--timebandit-- said:


> Am sorry couze i rply to my own post but...I received yesterday "usb eeprom programmer CH341A  And i try all bios that was suggested to me but no one work, the card just whont boot just bep sound from pc i lost 3h trying. On the end of the day i try to flash ""orginal"" FAKE bios and bum card is again work all night no problems but when i try some game or somthing like that its just crash to windows. I even solder 6pin molex couze card dont have one but have holes for 6pin molex??
> Long story short i need help to find right bios for this card. Thank you



Make sure they are 450 gts and support the dvi, vga, hdmi connectors and have the brand of ram contained in each file.


----------



## --timebandit-- (Sep 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Make sure they are 450 gts and support the dvi, vga, hdmi connectors and have the brand of ram contained in each file.


I dont know i try X tipe of bios files but nothing i found one that kinda work xD not working but i get picture and login to windows in 640 480 res.. Anyway i take then screnshoot and i got this from gpu-z(in attachment)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2019)

You have a SPI flasher try other files should I even try a 545 or 5:50 anything like that


----------



## Vlada011 (Sep 7, 2019)

China is biggest source of fraud and forged products.
I have advice for China government, When you wake up at the morning, before you decide to teach others what to do think about this... If China gone from Planet Earth percent of counterfeits, frauds, forged products, clones, etc will drop for half worldwide at least. Only China is source of half frauds on Planet Earth and their government should shame and think about that more then about other things. Before they fix such problems and stop to steal others propriety and profit on them China can't be taken seriously and be competitive with America.
I can bet stolen knowledge, western propriety and products play big role in profit of China generally and government close eyes on that. Looks like China can't afford to live in world of original products and build huge penalties for anyone who try to clone, counterfeit or profit on any way from frauds.


----------



## --timebandit-- (Sep 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> You have a SPI flasher try other files should I even try a 545 or 5:50 anything like that


M8 i try 550ti i try some Zoltac many gts 450 but still nothing yep i try Galaxy with no luck. Like i said before money is not the problem i get it back anyway but i whant to know what this monster is and am f.. mad right now  I will try to find what is it but just take soo much time.
Btw i did not try 545 gona try it now. Can it be that the memory is ddr3 on card?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2019)

--timebandit-- said:


> M8 i try 550ti i try some Zoltac many gts 450 but still nothing yep i try Galaxy with no luck. Like i said before money is not the problem i get it back anyway but i whant to know what this monster is and am f.. mad right now  I will try to find what is it but just take soo much time.
> Btw i did not try 545 gona try it now. Can it be that the memory is ddr3 on card?



Not by spec on chips


----------



## --timebandit-- (Sep 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not by spec on chips


It's over i kill the card blue smoke come out when i load new bios and put the card in pc, power up and puff, card is dead i guess.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2019)

--timebandit-- said:


> It's over i kill the card blue smoke come out when i load new bios and put the card in pc, power up and puff, card is dead i guess.


It was showing signs of failure then
Time to get a legit card


----------



## --timebandit-- (Sep 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> It was showing signs of failure then
> Time to get a legit card


It is not about legit card i have ""gtx 1070ti rog 8gb"" and its working like charm.. This was just experiment to see what the hell are they selling 
Thx for help.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2019)

--timebandit-- said:


> It is not about legit card i have ""gtx 1070ti rog 8gb"" and its working like charm.. This was just experiment to see what the hell are they selling
> Thx for help.



I see a lot of fake cards here


----------



## 64K (Sep 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I see a lot of fake cards here



Usually it is someone on Ebay selling fake cards or misrepresented cards but a few years ago they were even selling them on Newegg in the Marketplace section. Usually it's from a company based in China. Newegg didn't take them down for several weeks even after several people complained that they were fake. A bargain isn't always a bargain.


----------



## --timebandit-- (Sep 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I see a lot of fake cards here


Yep there is ebay, wish, aliexpress, and others. But to sell this to some kid a card or something similar they can kill them. I rly try to make this card work even make some mods to have better coling system and card almost start to burn. There is need to say to ppl that this things is danger. Not only in my case but they sell rly bad stuff. I dont know why EU or SAD and other countrys dont do somthing about this. China just send us back junk that early years she get free and even paid to recive from us. Bloody hell.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2019)

--timebandit-- said:


> Yep there is ebay, wish, aliexpress, and others. But to sell this to some kid a card or something similar they can kill them. I rly try to make this card work even make some mods to have better coling system and card almost start to burn. There is need to say to ppl that this things is danger. Not only in my case but they sell rly bad stuff. I dont know why EU or SAD and other countrys dont do somthing about this. China just send us back junk that early years she get free and even paid to recive from us. Bloody hell.



Report them then


----------



## --timebandit-- (Sep 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Report them then


Right report them xD


----------

